
Coronavirus: One case lays bare America's testing failure - tartoran
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52019509
======
lone_post
How can you claim we have a testing failure when we now have more weekly
testing capacity than any other nation on Earth?

Sure we were slow to start, but saying we failed implies that's the end of the
story.

~~~
tartoran
I'm not claiming anything. Did you read the article?

~~~
lone_post
My question was rhetorical. I was responding to the headline.

